# Question about immigration paperwork



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

We are getting ready to submit our paperwork but I'm confused about something. Everyone I've talked to just said do the paperwork and send it in. However, it seems to me that my spouse would need to send in his Sponsorship paperwork FIRST to see if he is approved. Anyone know for sure? Thank you!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

American_Woman said:


> We are getting ready to submit our paperwork but I'm confused about something. Everyone I've talked to just said do the paperwork and send it in. However, it seems to me that my spouse would need to send in his Sponsorship paperwork FIRST to see if he is approved. Anyone know for sure? Thank you!


I'm sorry but I don't understand. What is Sponsorship paperwork? Regardless of the visa you're applying for you would/should do it as a family, ergo all paperwork at the same time.


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I'm sorry but I don't understand. What is Sponsorship paperwork? Regardless of the visa you're applying for you would/should do it as a family, ergo all paperwork at the same time.


I'm sorry for the confusion. My husband is Canadian citizen so he must sponsor me as his spouse. He is supposed to complete a sponsorship application to see if he will be approved as a sponsor. It seems logical to me that he would need to be approved first before I send in my application for resident status.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

American_Woman said:


> I'm sorry for the confusion. My husband is Canadian citizen so he must sponsor me as his spouse. He is supposed to complete a sponsorship application to see if he will be approved as a sponsor. It seems logical to me that he would need to be approved first before I send in my application for resident status.


Okay, now I understand. You and hubby should read the appropriate section on the CIC website for the full information, Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Auld. I tried to call their number (1-888-242‑2100) but it won't work for me for some reason. It just gives me a busy signal.


----------

